# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Ervaringen met 3mg melatonine

## csi23

ik vroeg me afzijn er hier mensen deiErvaringen hebben met het gebruik van melatonine en dan de iets hogere dosis dan de standaard dosis (standaard zijn die 0.1 mg tabletten)
Maar de 3 mg tablettten die in de winkel zijn verkrijgbaar
Ik heb via een kennis de http://www.pharmanord.nl/contentServlet/pid1005775.html aan geraden gekregen maar ik zou toch eerst graag wat meer ervaringen vanmensen horen voordat ik het uittest

Ik heb namelijk moeite met inslapen/doorslapen
Maar heb ook een angst dat als ik die pillen gebruik dat ik dan de volgende dag doorwerkingen heb dat ik me bijv overdag suf ga voelen ofzo
Weet iemand of dat zo is?
En stel jehebt een keer een korte nacht, (ik heb in het weekend welis een feestje en ga dan rond 02.00 naar bed maar ben dan wel al rond 08.00 al weer op vaak)
Als je dan die pillen neemt, het moet 30min voor t slapen dus om 01.30
Is het dan niet dat het langer doorwerkt en dat ik om 08.00 niet kan opstaan ofzo
Of gaan stoppen ze automatisch met werken de volgende ochtend ofzo? (hoe werkt het stop  systeem?)

Ik hoop datiemand me kan en wil helpen

Alvast bedankt iig!!

----------


## sietske763

zelfs van 10 mg ben je niet duf,
echt waar....zonde van je geld en dat is mij bevestigd door een slaapneuroloog, en die is echt up to date.....niet voor niets gespecialiseerd in slecht slapen en evt oplossingen

----------


## csi23

Dus infeitewerkt het geehel niet??

----------


## shelara

> Dus infeitewerkt het geehel niet??



Ik weet niet of je ze kunt krijgen op recept van de huisarts?
Dan kun je ze krijgen via Efarma (internetapotheek) ik slik zelf 1 van 3 en 2 van 1 dus 5 mg totaal en ik slaap er normaal gesproken prima op.
Nu door de pijn wat minder, maar daar wordt aan gewerkt, jammer dat ik dit niet eerder gezien heb.
Informeer bij de verzekering of dit in je pakket zit, meestal moet je huisarts een jaar recept uitschrijven en worden ze thuis bezorgd, ze helpen dus wel, maar alles is persoonlijk, elk mens is anders.
Overdag heb je GEEN last van dufheid, je moet ze wel innemen 2 uur voor je normaal gaat slapen.
Stuur me anders een pbtje?
Sterkte, gr

----------


## csi23

ik heb ze net van 3mggekocht 
www.pharanord.nl

bij de tuinen(bio logische wnkel) die van die site van 3mg
staat wel bij de30min voor hetslapen!
ken je deze oook??? van dt merk van de link

----------


## shelara

> ik heb ze net van 3mggekocht 
> www.pharanord.nl
> 
> bij de tuinen(bio logische wnkel) die van 3mg
> staat wel bij de30min voor hetslapen!
> ken je deze ook??? van dt merk van de link


Nee, die ken ik niet, de site daar krijg ik alleen de algehele pharanord pagina, met allemaal weer andere links. Maar ik denk wel dat het erop staat wat erin zit?
Ik hoop dat ze bij je werken, op het moment even wat minder bij mij, maar normaal top hoor, succes, en sterkte.
gr Shelara

----------


## shelara

> zelfs van 10 mg ben je niet duf,
> echt waar....zonde van je geld en dat is mij bevestigd door een slaapneuroloog, en die is echt up to date.....niet voor niets gespecialiseerd in slecht slapen en evt oplossingen


Heel persoonlijk natuurlijk, valeriaan staat bekend als rustgever, ik ben na het nemen van valeriaan nog nooit zo onrustig geweest.
Ieder lichaam reageert weer anders op medicijnen en supplementen, ook de reguliere medicijnen. Bij mij werkt dit prima.
gr Shelara

----------


## csi23

http://www.pharmanord.nl/contentServlet/pid1005775.html

k heb het over die3mg!!

maja inderdaad ieder lihaam is aders...miss dat ik het gewoon ga proberen en dan maar kijk
maar wel op een moment dat ik me goed voel vind het best eng stomweg...
ookal omdat op veel sites op interne 3mg als ''vel'' word gezegt

mjaa aande andere kant wie niet waagt wie niet wint, miss is het iets miss niet...

----------


## shelara

> http://www.pharmanord.nl/contentServlet/pid1005775.html
> 
> k heb het over die3mg!!
> 
> maja inderdaad ieder lihaam is aders...miss dat ik het gewoon ga proberen en dan maar kijk
> maar wel op een moment dat ik me goed voel vind het best eng stomweg...
> ookal omdat op veel sites op interne 3mg als ''vel'' word gezegt
> 
> mjaa aande andere kant wie niet waagt wie niet wint, miss is het iets miss niet...


Ja, ik heb nu de goede link gelezen, die heb ik wel eens gezien, maar nog nooit gebruikt, ik krijg ze via Efarma, ook betaald via de verzekering, en bij mij werkt dit prima.
Ik hoop bij jou ook, laat je nog wat horen?
gr Shelara

----------


## sjakodoedel

Sufheid kan wel voorkomen hoor! Ik had dit in het begin in ieder geval, met 3mg. Ik ben toen gaan zoeken en ik kreeg had advies om in de ochtend goed in het licht te kijken, dan stopt de productie van melatonine en verlaat het, het lichaam.

Ik vind pharmanord een beetje duur, ik koop het hier eigenlijk al een jaar: http://www.livinglong.nl/

----------

